# Matagorda, Freeport, or Galveston Bay Complex



## TXPower (Aug 9, 2013)

My son (16) and I and a friend of mine are headed down to wade and surf fish Labor Day Weekend. We have some experience with the Galveston Bay Complex (we certainly are not experts) but wonder if crowds on that weekend might make it smarter to skip Galveston and go further down the coast.

Please keep in mind we have never waded Matagorda or Freeport but at one time I could say the same of wading around Galveston.

What advice do y'all have for us in terms of parking and walking in to wade fish the bay around Freeport or Matagorda?

Thanks for any advice,

TXPower


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Surf fishing Bryan/Quintana beach might be a choice. It kind of depends what and where the Brazos is doing. You can definitely, if past times are an indication, get a little space to fish there, at least early, before the sunbathers and swimmers show up. Labor Day might be crowded in many spots. This late in the summer it seems like a lot of the early morning trout crowd has thinned out. You might be alright anywhere you choose. I haven't gotten out this summer much in the surf to get a feel for the crowds. It seems like most years, June is peak on the crowds and it tapers off from that point. When I lived at Surfside, September meant a whole lot less folks out at dawn.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Well just wade from Galveston Bay and all the way to Gorda bay so you won't miss any spot!


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

BullyARed said:


> Well just wade from Galveston Bay and all the way to Gorda bay so you won't miss any spot!


Not like it's a few hundred miles or anything


----------



## TXPower (Aug 9, 2013)

I've been searching posts here and studying google earth like a fiend. We are gonna stay at Jamaica Beach and wade fish as much area as we can for 3 days between Jamaica and Christmas Bay. 

If anyone is planning the same over the Labor Day weekend and doesn't mind us tagging along to learn more from you, please let me know.

Thx,

TXPower


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

How did you do? Any luck?


----------

